# Pear wine



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 29, 2005)

2 1/2 lb Pears


1 1/2 lb sultanas


500 ml pineapple juice


250 ml white grape concentrate


1 1/2 lb sugar


1 tsp pectolase


1 tsp yeast nutrient


1 vitb1 tablet


Hock style yeast


Ferment on the pulp for 4 days, strain to secondary,add sugar in syrup form, ferment out.


The recipe is for a single gallon,for a fuller Pear wine it would be adviseable to use grape juice instead of water.*Edited by: Fruit n Nut *


----------



## geocorn (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe. Do you mind if I post it on the recipes page?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 30, 2005)

No not at all,sorry my mistake,thought this was the recipe page


----------



## geocorn (Jul 30, 2005)

No, mistake. I have a recipes page on the web site for those that do not use the forum and I like to post recipes there as well.I also like to ask permission before I post.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 30, 2005)

No problem at all,if you want anymore recipes just take a look at my site,Theres only a few on at the moment but if you require any in particular just ask,feel free to post them,just mention where they came from


----------



## geocorn (Jul 30, 2005)

I checked out your site and I will probably "borrow" some of your recipes. BTW, how long has your forum been up and running?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 31, 2005)

No problem Geocorn, The forum only been up and running for a week but dont worry not here to canvas for members.I only set it up because a few of us got fed up with the "arrogance" from some of the UK sites.I wouldlike to share what i've learn't over the years,and learn more myself from more experienced winemakers afterall I still consider myself a novice after 15yrs there just soo much to take in and hopefully i will find some of it here


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 31, 2005)

I know there are different kinds of pear some for eating some for canning dose it make a difference which is used for making wine?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Aug 2, 2005)

I normally use fresh conference pears,I think thats the correct name, they grow on a tree around the corner from me in an old disused orchard.


Personally i would think that different kinds of Pears would probably give off there own distinctive flavour so in saying that, if you like the Pear that you eat then use the same kind for the wine.


You could also use tinned Pears and swap some of the grape juice for pear juice say 50/50.


The recipe i have submitted is adaptable as are most.Tinkering with the recipe until you find exactly what YOU prefer is all part of the fun


----------

